# Asahi vs Hasegawa boards



## labor of love

I’m looking to make a serious investment in a nice cutting board for work. Would like to hear what guys have to say about these 2 boards.
Which one is preferred for mainly veg prep?https://www.mtckitchen.com/hasegawa-wood-core-soft-cutting-board/

https://www.mtckitchen.com/asahi-rubber-cutting-board-0-75-thick/

also, I’m open to spending less but these look splendid in size and thickness. Doubt I would want something much smaller.


----------



## daveb

Have you used Sani-Tuff? I've got a couple I'm not using. Corporate likes greens, yellows, reds, etc. Have one good one stashed.


----------



## Barclid

I prefer Asahi for protein prep like raw fish or beef butchery; it's a harder board but fish skin sticks to it a little bit so it feels more secure while butchering. The Hasegawa is a much better choice for edge retention but very sharp blades will dig into it and sort of stop in place. Totally non-conducive to rock-chopping but great for push cutting and slicing. There are some new brown PE boards from Hasegawa which are harder and better for rougher cutting tasks or if you need to do some rock-chopping. The brown ones are a little less prone to staining as well and I put edge retention/gentleness on a blade roughly on par with the Asahi, maybe a touch lower but without the grip on raw protein.


----------



## labor of love

Barclid said:


> I prefer Asahi for protein prep like raw fish or beef butchery; it's a harder board but fish skin sticks to it a little bit so it feels more secure while butchering. The Hasegawa is a much better choice for edge retention but very sharp blades will dig into it and sort of stop in place. Totally non-conducive to rock-chopping but great for push cutting and slicing. There are some new brown PE boards from Hasegawa which are harder and better for rougher cutting tasks or if you need to do some rock-chopping. The brown ones are a little less prone to staining as well and I put edge retention/gentleness on a blade roughly on par with the Asahi, maybe a touch lower but without the grip on raw protein.


Just noticed the brown ones today. Thanks I’ll take a closer look.


----------



## labor of love

daveb said:


> Have you used Sani-Tuff? I've got a couple I'm not using. Corporate likes greens, yellows, reds, etc. Have one good one stashed.


I’m not certain. Do they catch the edge pretty bad? Pretty heavy boards?


----------



## panda

so asahi is like sani-tuff and hasegawa is like hi-soft basically? both sani-tuff and hi-soft annoy me, there is no good middle ground???

i might just investigate a higher end hinoki because i really like the cheap one i have now, it just frays a lot and starting to warp because its a cheapie one.


----------



## labor of love

These? @Barclid 
https://www.mtckitchen.com/hasegawa-wood-core-pe-rubber-cutting-board-brown-0-8-1-2-ht/


----------



## Eitan78

I have been using hasegawa a little over two years now and I highly recommend it over any cutting board in the market, not just Asahi.
There are way more pros vs cons on this one, if you like the wide rectangle boards it’s the best one out there.
It’s light weigh and super easy to clean even though it stains easily.
Great for edge retention, the large size ones are fantastic for commercial kitchens, for butchering fish and large volume prep.
The smaller size ones are great too, I have one at home.


----------



## Barclid

labor of love said:


> These? @Barclid
> https://www.mtckitchen.com/hasegawa-wood-core-pe-rubber-cutting-board-brown-0-8-1-2-ht/



Yeah, that's the one.




panda said:


> so asahi is like sani-tuff and hasegawa is like hi-soft basically? both sani-tuff and hi-soft annoy me, there is no good middle ground???
> 
> i might just investigate a higher end hinoki because i really like the cheap one i have now, it just frays a lot and starting to warp because its a cheapie one.



The Asahi 1/4" thick boards are different material than the 3/4" thick boards. Sani-Tuff, Hi-Soft, Hasegawa Elastomer and the 1/4" Asahi all catch sharp edges pretty badly. The Asahi 3/4" and the Hasegawa PE boards do not, except for right-off-the-stones edges but to be fair, Hinoki has a bit of board bite on fresh edges as well. The board bite won't last for too long once you lose that peak edge.


----------



## labor of love

Do you use that special scraper for hasegawa? Or is it not necessary?
https://www.mtckitchen.com/cutting-board-scraper/


----------



## Barclid

Eitan78 said:


> I have been using hasegawa a little over two years now and I highly recommend it over any cutting board in the market, not just Asahi.
> There are way more pros vs cons on this one, if you like the wide rectangle boards it’s the best one out there.
> It’s light weigh and super easy to clean even though it stains easily.
> Great for edge retention, the large size ones are fantastic for commercial kitchens, for butchering fish and large volume prep.
> The smaller size ones are great too, I have one at home. View attachment 73243
> View attachment 73244
> View attachment 73245



+1, love the board. Some people just hate the board bite ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Barclid

labor of love said:


> Do you use that special scraper for hasegawa? Or is it not necessary?
> https://www.mtckitchen.com/cutting-board-scraper/



Personally I don't. I just use bleach-soaked towels to draw out anything that stains (very rarely do I do this) and if you ever need to re-surface the board I would just sand it with fine grit sandpaper. Otherwise, I just scrub vigorously with a tawashi and some lemon Joy. Soap of choice ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## panda

board bite is not a deal breaker for me, the added protein grip sounds like a very welcome trait. plus they come in commercial useful long length size


----------



## Barclid

panda said:


> board bite is not a deal breaker for me, the added protein grip sounds like a very welcome trait.


 Protein grip is only on the 3/4" board. The 1/4" board is all around unpleasant for me personally. I hate flimsy boards though.


----------



## panda

Barclid said:


> Protein grip is only on the 3/4" board. The 1/4" board is all around unpleasant for me personally. I hate flimsy boards though.


this is the one i am considering:
https://www.mtckitchen.com/hasegawa-wood-core-soft-cutting-board/
90cm-40cm-2.5cm


----------



## Barclid

panda said:


> this is the one i am considering:
> https://www.mtckitchen.com/hasegawa-wood-core-soft-cutting-board/
> 90cm-40cm-2.5cm



That one's great on the edge (ask Eitan, he loves it) but as far as grip on proteins, has relatively little and is prone to fairly significant edge bite. I love the board in spite of all that, though.

Edit: I noticed I may not have been clear in my previous comment. The 1/4" and 3/4" boards I was talking about are the Asahi.


----------



## labor of love

Now I need to figure out which Hasegawa. The brown one sounds cool, I could lose some edge retention in exchange for a less grabby board.


----------



## panda

ahhh, it was the hasegawa one i was intrigued by all along though, lol


----------



## Barclid

panda said:


> ahhh, it was the hasegawa one i was intrigued by all along though, lol



Again, great boards. If the reason Hi-Soft bothers you is because it's too grabby though, I don't think it's for you. If it's something else, then I say go for it.


----------



## panda

sounds like the brown version of hasegawa is way to go..


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I have a huge hi soft i grabbed from mtc because at the time I wasn’t ready to drop the money on hasegawa. I’ve never really had any problems and I actually like it a lot. I do regret not just dropping the money on the hasegawa though because this thing is heavy and is a pain in the ass to find a safe place to store it when I need the table space. I think it really depends on your kitchen. Recently my GM is getting rid of a broken freezer and adding an extension to my table so I will probably look into replacing the large hi soft with hasawega just because they are so much lighter and easier to move. Chances of warping are less(obviously). If you’re going to drop the money I would just go with the hasegawa. I just got a smaller one that is awesome for heavy catering days where I can’t have a huge board on my table. I haven’t had a problem with either in terms of knives. I do think I would go brown for my next one just because mainly i’ll be using it for heavy produce prep. They do stain easy and I did buy that cutting board scraper and it works really well getting the stains out and lightly sanding it. They do seem like they die fast so just get some light sand paper. You can get most stains out by just regularly cleaning it though. Anyways, go with the hasegawa because I definitely regret not doing it with this huge heavy a** hi soft. It’s worth it to have your own board at work. Those colored san jamar boards are terrible IMO.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

If you do grab a brown one or anyone, keep me posted man I would love to hear your thoughts. I remember shipping from mtc being some what high with large boards which kind of sucks. I think thats why I just took the train into Manhattan and grabbed the hi soft in person at the time.

edit: mtc must of changed shipping charges because now it’s normal shipping charges when I had a larger board in my cart. Last year I remember it being over $50. Nice!


----------



## Michi

I have one of the Hasegawa boards without a wooden core. About 5 mm thick, available in various sizes. I like it. It has a textured surface on one side, so stuff doesn't slip around, and it's gentle on my knife edges. (Noticeable gentler than a hardwood edge-grain board or bamboo.) Quite affordable, light, easy to clean, and basically a good deal.

I don't want to rain on the party, but I do have a question about the wooden core boards. Following the link at MTC Kitchen, price ranges from $140.00 for the smallest one to $398.00 (!) for the largest one. I can buy a large and very nice end grain board for less than that.

The page says: "Material: Wood coated with Synthetic rubber (Polyethylene)".

Looking at some commercial kitchen suppliers here, I see this board:

https://www.commercialfoodequipment...ene-cutting-board-white-530mmx325mmx20mm.html

That's about the same size as the smallest Hasegawa for $140.00 (US). Prices on that site are in AUD, so that board is about $17.00 (USD).

The Hasegawa has a wooden core, the one I linked to is solid polyethylene. I would expect both boards to perform very similarly.

Maybe those Hasegawa wooden core boards cost way more because their construction is so complex? I would expect the Hasegawa boards to be lighter because of the wooden core. But is the huge difference in price justified?

Polyethylene is polyethylene, as far as I can see.


----------



## panda

First of all there is a 5mm difference in thickness, stretch that out in large sizes and that is significantly more material. 

steel is steel, might as well use a Walmart knife.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Michi said:


> I have one of the Hasegawa boards without a wooden core. About 5 mm thick, available in various sizes. I like it. It has a textured surface on one side, so stuff doesn't slip around, and it's gentle on my knife edges. (Noticeable gentler than a hardwood edge-grain board or bamboo.) Quite affordable, light, easy to clean, and basically a good deal.
> 
> I don't want to rain on the party, but I do have a question about the wooden core boards. Following the link at MTC Kitchen, price ranges from $140.00 for the smallest one to $398.00 (!) for the largest one. I can buy a large and very nice end grain board for less than that.
> 
> The page says: "Material: Wood coated with Synthetic rubber (Polyethylene)".
> 
> Looking at some commercial kitchen suppliers here, I see this board:
> 
> https://www.commercialfoodequipment...ene-cutting-board-white-530mmx325mmx20mm.html
> 
> That's about the same size as the smallest Hasegawa for $140.00 (US). Prices on that site are in AUD, so that board is about $17.00 (USD).
> 
> The Hasegawa has a wooden core, the one I linked to is solid polyethylene. I would expect both boards to perform very similarly.
> 
> Maybe those Hasegawa wooden core boards cost way more because their construction is so complex? I would expect the Hasegawa boards to be lighter because of the wooden core. But is the huge difference in price justified?
> 
> Polyethylene is polyethylene, as far as I can see.


These are all valid points. Also part of the reason I originally went with the hi soft larger board because it was less expensive. I can’t speak for the others but i’m located in corporate services at a financial institution headquarters. We have those kinds of health inspectors that aren’t too knowledgeable when it comes to things like cutting boards and frown upon wood. Also the large company I work for prefers us to follow the color coded poly boards. I can get away with using hi soft and hasegawa boards for veg prep etc. I don’t think I could get away with using a large end grain board at work unfortunately. Also I would much rather something I can just take to the three compartment sink and scrub it down super well.. bleach it when needed.. etc. I think trying to store a large end grain board when I need table space would be more of a pain then even the hi soft. For me it’s more practical and it’s closer to my employers standards.


----------



## Michi

panda said:


> First of all there is a 5mm difference in thickness, stretch that out in large sizes and that is significantly more material.;


Yes, the one I linked to is thinner by 5 mm. I'm guessing to stop it from getting too heavy. I haven't checked, but I imagine that there might be thicker polyethylene boards around.



> steel is steel, might as well use a Walmart knife.


I don't follow, where does steel come into it?

The few times I've used one of these solid polyethylene boards, I did notice that they are quite heavy. Definitely a drawback. There may also be a limit to their maximum size. Possibly, as they get larger, they bend too much, or maybe they just get too heavy. (I honestly don't know.)

But the cost difference is striking. At current exchange rates, the Hasegawa board is approximately thirteen times more expensive than the commercial polyethylene board.


----------



## adam92

I got my hi-soft cutting board from korin 3 & half years ago from USA to New Zealand. Board cost 60USD & shipping cost 50 for sushi & veggies cutting. my reviews for the board is when you have scary sharp edge & using push cutting for chives, the edge will dig into board, after long terms of using the bacterial will stuck into board & a bit hard to took off even using bleach regularly.

So i sander down little bit, the stains was gone now.

My master using biggest asahi cutting board for sashimi, sushi, fish & garnish preparation. For me i think is better than my hi-soft because the edge didn't dig in too much. However, is harder & quite heavy. If compare the edge retention, i would said my hi-soft is better than my master asahi.
But if using pulling motion, I've said both equally same.

If i gonna get one more board in the future that's gonna get hasegawa.

I'm super regret i left my cutting board in my country, gonna bring it back when i go back.


----------



## panda

I have the same korin board. The softness feels great for edge, but at the same time is very annoying due to stickiness and a tendency to grab the blade. Also stains very easily and is prone to warping. at first I was blinded by the edge retention it affords, but too many drawbacks have made me stash it away never to be used again.


----------



## adam92

panda said:


> I have the same korin board. The softness feels great for edge, but at the same time is very annoying due to stickiness and a tendency to grab the blade. Also stains very easily and is prone to warping. at first I was blinded by the edge retention it affords, but too many drawbacks have made me stash it away never to be used again.


My cutting board didn't warp until now so i can't said about it, Maybe because i never use hot water, very cold water or dish washer to wash the board??

The only cons i would said is dig into board easily, but if have sander machine is very easy to refresh the surface, as i don't have i only use sander block & bit longer to refresh.

Overall i prefer mine than asahi for veggies, the feels really good compare to end grain & asahi. Haven't tried hasegawa yet but definitely give a shot in the future.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

The staining is definitely annoying but worth it instead of using the colored polys. I just clean mine really well every friday and break the cutting board scraper out when the stains are a little worse. Wiping well as I go helps a lot. I would rather put the money towards hasegawa even though they are pricey just because we all use expensive knives that we love. Taking those knives and using crappy cutting boards all day seems pointless to me. 
If I could choose over again I would go with a large brown hasegawa. Like labor said, I would lose a little bit of retention if the brown boards stain less and don’t gouge as much. It’s an investment that’s worth it.


----------



## labor of love

Michi said:


> I have one of the Hasegawa boards without a wooden core. About 5 mm thick, available in various sizes. I like it. It has a textured surface on one side, so stuff doesn't slip around, and it's gentle on my knife edges. (Noticeable gentler than a hardwood edge-grain board or bamboo.) Quite affordable, light, easy to clean, and basically a good deal.
> 
> I don't want to rain on the party, but I do have a question about the wooden core boards. Following the link at MTC Kitchen, price ranges from $140.00 for the smallest one to $398.00 (!) for the largest one. I can buy a large and very nice end grain board for less than that.
> 
> The page says: "Material: Wood coated with Synthetic rubber (Polyethylene)".
> 
> Looking at some commercial kitchen suppliers here, I see this board:
> 
> https://www.commercialfoodequipment...ene-cutting-board-white-530mmx325mmx20mm.html
> 
> That's about the same size as the smallest Hasegawa for $140.00 (US). Prices on that site are in AUD, so that board is about $17.00 (USD).
> 
> The Hasegawa has a wooden core, the one I linked to is solid polyethylene. I would expect both boards to perform very similarly.
> 
> Maybe those Hasegawa wooden core boards cost way more because their construction is so complex? I would expect the Hasegawa boards to be lighter because of the wooden core. But is the huge difference in price justified?
> 
> Polyethylene is polyethylene, as far as I can see.


I think when panda says “steel is steel” he’s saying that you’re comparing a $220-$400 Polyethylene board to a $17 Polyethylene board. As in just buy dexters if this is how you’re going to view materials.
The reputation Hasegawa has created for their products, whatever costly process it takes, the grooves or board finish, the cost and benefits of making a wood core, adds up. 
Side note: I’m looking at getting a boardsmith for the house too(prob black cherry) but for commercial kitchen use it makes sense to me to find the nicest synth board one can afford.


----------



## Michi

labor of love said:


> I think when panda says “steel is steel” he’s saying that you’re comparing a $220-$400 Polyethylene board to a $17 Polyethylene board. As in just buy dexters if this is how you’re going to view materials.


Ah, OK, I see now.

Well, yes, I _am_ comparing those. I'm not sure how well the analogy holds. I suspect that polyethylene from different manufacturers is much more similar than steel from different manufacturers, and that polyethylene would perform perform much the same as a cutting surface regardless of who made it.

I can see why the Hasegawa boards are expensive. It's a really elaborate process to construct them.

I suspect that the real motivation for the Hasegawa construction is weight. A solid polyethylene board would be much heavier, which is an issue for larger boards.

Polyethylene has a density of around 0.9 g/cm3. That's almost as heavy as water. Plywood can go as low as 0.46 g/cm3. According to Hasegawa, their largest board (1200 x 450 x 30 mm) weighs 9.2 kg. That works out to an overall density of 0.57 g/cm3, indicating that they use a fairly light plywood inside. The same board made out of solid polyethylene would weigh 14.5 kg instead, which is a big difference.


----------



## labor of love

But is the way Hasegawa produces Polyethylene, the textured finish, whatever it may cost to coat wood, in order to create a fine product to cut food on in any way comparable to a $17 board?
Surely there’s going to be dramatically different experiences. I’m not looking for the best deal on Polyethylene I can find. While Polyethylene is an important part of the equation I think it’s only a fraction of why these boards are high performers.

edit
I see there’s hardly a reason to make the point I just made with you.


----------



## Barclid

Michi said:


> Ah, OK, I see now.
> 
> Well, yes, I _am_ comparing those. I'm not sure how well the analogy holds. I suspect that polyethylene from different manufacturers is much more similar than steel from different manufacturers, and that polyethylene would perform perform much the same as a cutting surface regardless of who made it.
> 
> I can see why the Hasegawa boards are expensive. It's a really elaborate process to construct them.
> 
> I suspect that the real motivation for the Hasegawa construction is weight. A solid polyethylene board would be much heavier, which is an issue for larger boards.
> 
> Polyethylene has a density of around 0.9 g/cm3. That's almost as heavy as water. Plywood can go as low as 0.46 g/cm3. According to Hasegawa, their largest board (1200 x 450 x 30 mm) weighs 9.2 kg. That works out to an overall density of 0.57 g/cm3, indicating that they use a fairly light plywood inside. The same board made out of solid polyethylene would weigh 14.5 kg instead, which is a big difference.



It also doesn't take into account the specific type of Polyethylene that Hasegawa is using, which they don't disclose (yet). Same with the soft boards, which is listed as Elastomer, but not the specific type. So we don't know if the performance of the $17 PE board is the same as the Hasegawa PE board. Additionally, the main concern I would have with a large solid PE board is warping. Anyone who's worked in restaurants long enough knows that solid plastic boards can and will warp pretty significantly, to the point that I've seen some visibly bowed and which needed to be used with rags stuffed underneath to prevent movement. Just a thought.


----------



## Michi

Barclid said:


> Anyone who's worked in restaurants long enough knows that solid plastic boards can and will warp pretty significantly


Ah, I didn't know that, thanks! The Hasegawas would be very unlikely to warp, I imagine, seeing that the wood is completely sealed inside.


----------



## adam92

Eitan78 said:


> I have been using hasegawa a little over two years now and I highly recommend it over any cutting board in the market, not just Asahi.
> There are way more pros vs cons on this one, if you like the wide rectangle boards it’s the best one out there.
> It’s light weigh and super easy to clean even though it stains easily.
> Great for edge retention, the large size ones are fantastic for commercial kitchens, for butchering fish and large volume prep.
> The smaller size ones are great too, I have one at home. View attachment 73243
> View attachment 73244
> View attachment 73245


Y


Eitan78 said:


> I have been using hasegawa a little over two years now and I highly recommend it over any cutting board in the market, not just Asahi.
> There are way more pros vs cons on this one, if you like the wide rectangle boards it’s the best one out there.
> It’s light weigh and super easy to clean even though it stains easily.
> Great for edge retention, the large size ones are fantastic for commercial kitchens, for butchering fish and large volume prep.
> The smaller size ones are great too, I have one at home. View attachment 73243
> View attachment 73244
> View attachment 73245


May i know the size you using at home?


----------



## daveb

That may remain a mystery......


----------



## adam92

daveb said:


> That may remain a mystery......


I just realize the account is banned.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

It seems like he has a pretty big one at home. I have the 44cm*29 one which fits my counter space and sink very well, but I wouldn’t mind if it’s 50*30.


----------



## adam92

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It seems like he has a pretty big one at home. I have the 44cm*29 one which fits my counter space and sink very well, but I wouldn’t mind if it’s 50*30.


Looks like 44x29 too small for me as mine yanagiba cutting edge already 30cm, i would go for 50x30


----------



## Corradobrit1

adam92 said:


> Looks like 44x29 too small for me as mine yanagiba cutting edge already 30cm, i would go for 50x30


My 50x30 brown Hasegawa arrives today.


----------



## MarcelNL

DO you utilize the whole Yana edge at once? I'd say a much smaller board suits most uses, mine just arrived so I will see (60cmx30cm)

I can already say that it's not comparable to any other PE board I have ever used! Sure I'm biased but the texture and feel when cutting is much closer to a wood board (softish wood, I would guess they try simulate Hinoki) than any plastic I came across so far.


----------



## josemartinlopez

On the original post, I would recommend light Japanese hinoki boards instead of rubber etc for vegetables. They are so light that you do not need to scoop chopped vegetables and can lift the entire board no matter how large.

Asahi is beautiful but heavy like a slab of marble on your countertop.


----------



## Corradobrit1

MarcelNL said:


> DO you utilize the whole Yana edge at once? I'd say a much smaller board suits most uses, mine just arrived so I will see (60cmx30cm)
> 
> I can already say that it's not comparable to any other PE board I have ever used! Sure I'm biased but the texture and feel when cutting is much closer to a wood board (softish wood, I would guess they try simulate Hinoki) than any plastic I came across so far.


Did you get the brown or yellow version?


----------



## MarcelNL

yellow, as I cannot find a retailer anywhere close I resorted to a board someone tried and did not like. It's like new and so far I like what I see a lot!


----------



## daveb

josemartinlopez said:


> On the original post, I would recommend light Japanese hinoki boards instead of rubber etc for vegetables. They are so light that you do not need to scoop chopped vegetables and can lift the entire board no matter how large.



Which one do you have and how do you like it?


----------



## josemartinlopez

They're phenomenal but the Asahi is like a marble slab.


----------



## MarcelNL

about to start the test; some sashimi grade Tuna and Salmon, scallops, veggies (hidden, some black radish, some Zucchini, some carrot, some lettuce, scallion etc) for a Poke Bowlish thingy..


----------



## MarcelNL

I can honestly say that I love this board! Everything stays put, is is firm enough yet yields enough to avoid that nasty scrape you have with harder boards. A keeper !


----------



## josemartinlopez

This is 2 cm?


----------



## MarcelNL

let me measure it up, it's close to 2cm or it is...


----------



## ian

Got the brown Hasegawa board from MTC a couple days ago. It's harder than I thought it would be! Definitely feels harder than my end grain Acacia board and my hi-soft. Other than that, it's pretty great. 

Upsides: it's super light for the size, doesn't stain, doesn't seem like it'll warp easily.

Downsides: just the hardness. makes me worry about edge retention, since I'm basically never happy if my knives aren't at a "just off the stones" level of sharpeness.

Question: My hi-soft was super grabby when I bought it. But now it's not anymore. Any ideas how that could happen over time? Maybe I've started putting steeper microbevels on, but idk...


----------



## QCDawg

Eitan78 said:


> I have been using hasegawa a little over two years now and I highly recommend it over any cutting board in the market, not just Asahi.
> There are way more pros vs cons on this one, if you like the wide rectangle boards it’s the best one out there.
> It’s light weigh and super easy to clean even though it stains easily.
> Great for edge retention, the large size ones are fantastic for commercial kitchens, for butchering fish and large volume prep.
> The smaller size ones are great too, I have one at home. View attachment 73243
> View attachment 73244
> View attachment 73245


And it totally pulls the room together, so there’s that.


----------



## jacko9

I just had UPS deliver my 12 x 24 Hasegawa Wood Core Brown PE board. I like the texture.


----------



## MarcelNL

how about 22mm?


----------



## Barclid

ian said:


> Got the brown Hasegawa board from MTC a couple days ago. It's harder than I thought it would be! Definitely feels harder than my end grain Acacia board and my hi-soft. Other than that, it's pretty great.
> 
> Upsides: it's super light for the size, doesn't stain, doesn't seem like it'll warp easily.
> 
> Downsides: just the hardness. makes me worry about edge retention, since I'm basically never happy if my knives aren't at a "just off the stones" level of sharpeness.
> 
> Question: My hi-soft was super grabby when I bought it. But now it's not anymore. Any ideas how that could happen over time? Maybe I've started putting steeper microbevels on, but idk...


Probably your knives not being as thin and/or sharp.


----------



## ian

Barclid said:


> Probably your knives not being as thin and/or sharp.



Yea, it’s funny, I’m a much better sharpener now than when I started. You may be right though, since I may use more conservative microbevels now. My other guess was that roughing up the surface through use affects the grabbiness.


----------



## adam92

MarcelNL said:


> about to start the test; some sashimi grade Tuna and Salmon, scallops, veggies (hidden, some black radish, some Zucchini, some carrot, some lettuce, scallion etc) for a Poke Bowlish thingy..View attachment 94190


May i know the height of your lifter? Enough spacr to put a tray or anything bottom? Is it stable?


----------



## jacko9

Well I had the time to prepare dinner with my new Hasegawa Brown PE cutting board and it's a much better fit that the Hasewaga Soft wood core board I purchased several months ago. I have a feeling that this new board will be my go to board for a long time to come.


----------



## MowgFace

I couldn’t decide between the two. So I didn’t.

Alongside two of my newest acquisitions. Munetoshi Honyaki 210, Dojo parer.


----------



## adam92

jacko9 said:


> Well I had the time to prepare dinner with my new Hasegawa Brown PE cutting board and it's a much better fit that the Hasewaga Soft wood core board I purchased several months ago. I have a feeling that this new board will be my go to board for a long time to come.


Are you saying Hasegawa PE better than their wood core cutting board?


----------



## Corradobrit1

adam92 said:


> Are you saying Hasegawa PE better than their wood core cutting board?


Both are wood core, but different polymer coatings AFAIK


----------



## Corradobrit1

I used my brown PE board this evening. Love it. I like the texture on the cutting surface that grips produce. Didn't stain or score even though I was using a freshly sharpened TF Denka. Most importantly little to no drag, which would have really bugged me. A little heavier than I was expecting (50x30) but that is beneficial for keeping it in one place on the granite countertop. All-in-all a really well designed and executed board IMO


----------



## adam92

MowgFace said:


> View attachment 94269
> 
> I couldn’t decide between the two. So I didn’t.
> 
> Alongside two of my newest acquisitions. Munetoshi Honyaki 210, Dojo parer.


They both looks sexy


----------



## adam92

Corradobrit1 said:


> Both are wood core, but different polymer coatings ASAIK


I see, first i thought there's no wood core in the PE brown board, thanks for correct me.


----------



## adam92

MarcelNL said:


> DO you utilize the whole Yana edge at once? I'd say a much smaller board suits most uses, mine just arrived so I will see (60cmx30cm)
> 
> I can already say that it's not comparable to any other PE board I have ever used! Sure I'm biased but the texture and feel when cutting is much closer to a wood board (softish wood, I would guess they try simulate Hinoki) than any plastic I came across so far.


Yes, i use all the length from heel to tip of my yanagiba, mainly because i handling big fish at work, 44x29 or 46x26 seems like not enough space, end up only choice is 50x30, want to grab 60x30 but workplace no enough space for me to keep me cutting board but 50x30 should be enough, also convenient when i fillet at home.


----------



## jacko9

adam92 said:


> Are you saying Hasegawa PE better than their wood core cutting board?


Yes


----------



## Barmoley

I really like my brown PE, ordered a second, smaller one. It feels softer than my end grain maple but harder than hinoki. It is thinner so allows me to use taller knives more comfortable.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barmoley said:


> It is thinner so allows me to use taller knives more comfortable.


An added benefit for me too. 2cm vs 6cm for my walnut end grain


----------



## mikev

I am also looking for my first decent cutting board (have previously used a tiny Ikea wooden one that cracked, a tiny plastic one for salads).

The Hasegawa brown 50x30cm looks like a decent choice. Do you guys use a single board for raw meats & other prep work, or a separate one for raw meats? (if so, which one should I get for the raw meats?)

Does anyone also use a smaller cutting board for small cutting tasks such as making a small salad for one person, or do you always just take out the large cutting board? (I'm asking because cleanup may be a hassle with a large board)


----------



## LostHighway

mikev said:


> The Hasegawa brown 50x30cm looks like a decent choice. Do you guys use a single board for raw meats & other prep work, or a separate one for raw meats? (if so, which one should I get for the raw meats?)
> 
> Does anyone also use a smaller cutting board for small cutting tasks such as making a small salad for one person, or do you always just take out the large cutting board? (I'm asking because cleanup may be a hassle with a large board)



I can't help you with the raw proteins issues. The only meat my boards see is some infrequent fish/seafood and, very rarely, pork. I clean my boards but I don't obsess about cross contamination. That is, however, a very serious consideration in commercial contexts. 

I tend to prefer larger boards but my kitchen space doesn't permit really huge ones. My Hi-Soft is 40cm x 29cm and I find that a little cramped although certainly usable. I think I'd be happier with 50 x 30 or 35. I have the Hasegawa PE in 60cm x 30cm which is a little awkward for cleaning but not excessively so. Weight factors in as much as size IME. My 46cm x 41cm wood end grain is heavy enough that I usually don't try to jockey into the sink, I just wipe it off with a slightly soapy damp cloth or use a 50:50 white vinegar/water solution. On the small board end I have polymer board that is only approximately 37cm x 27cm but I find I rarely reach for it. If I could justify another board I'd probably opt for the 50cm x 35cm soft Hasegawa from MTC Kitchen.


----------



## MarcelNL

The lifter is approx 3 cm high so not enough for a plate but enough to make it work ergonomically (I'm tall), it's SUPER stable, as if it grips to the board and work surface with velcro.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Does anyone use the bottom side of a board for raw meat and the other for vegetables?


----------



## MarcelNL

I plan doing that for chicken, for other meat I'm not too worried about other meat...heck after eating chicken sashimi in Osaka, Japan in a resteaurant specialising in chicken during the bird flu somewhere in 200x I am also not too worried about chicken anymore


----------



## Corradobrit1

MarcelNL said:


> heck after eating chicken sashimi in Osaka,


I guess its no different than eating steak tartare, but raw chicken doesn't sound appetizing at all


----------



## josemartinlopez

i've had the pleasure of trying fugu sashimi in Osaka, with just a little toxin added back to numb your lip but not kill you.


----------



## Corradobrit1

josemartinlopez said:


> i've had the pleasure of trying fugu sashimi in Osaka, with just a little toxin added back to numb your lip but not kill you.


Living dangerously. Bit like eating raw chicken.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I was with a local bigwig and was confident that if something happened to me, I would not be alone.


----------



## Corradobrit1

mikev said:


> I am also looking for my first decent cutting board (have previously used a tiny Ikea wooden one that cracked, a tiny plastic one for salads).
> 
> The Hasegawa brown 50x30cm looks like a decent choice. Do you guys use a single board for raw meats & other prep work, or a separate one for raw meats? (if so, which one should I get for the raw meats?)
> 
> Does anyone also use a smaller cutting board for small cutting tasks such as making a small salad for one person, or do you always just take out the large cutting board? (I'm asking because cleanup may be a hassle with a large board)


50x30 is perfect size in a home kitchen. Small enough to move around or leave out. Luckily I have enough space to leave my boards out, the Hasegawa and the larger walnut end grain. The latter is furniture grade and looks great on the countertop. 

For proteins I use cheap Ikea PP boards that go straight in the dishwasher after use.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Corradobrit1 said:


> 50x30 is perfect size in a home kitchen.


+1


----------



## Corradobrit1

MTC are getting some 50x25 brown PE boards next month. Great size for sashimi and sushi IMO


----------



## MowgFace

If they had the 50x30 in the regular wood core I would have bought them in that size.

I’m super happy I went with the 60x30


----------



## Corradobrit1

MowgFace said:


> If they had the 50x30 in the regular wood core I would have bought them in that size.
> 
> I’m super happy I went with the 60x30


If the Hasegawa was my one and only then I think bigger is better.

I measured up the space next to my cooktop and the 50x30 sitting vertically fit perfectly and is ideally positioned for transferring cut up produce from board to pan.


----------



## MarcelNL

Corradobrit1 said:


> I guess its no different than eating steak tartare, but raw chicken doesn't sound appetizing at all



The funny bit was that I had decided NOT to eat ANY chicken/bird while in 'the east' that trip....we happened to walk around the part of town where many restaurants are and could not decide so we just picked one...without the plastic showcases in front simply because we were intrigued....

Everything we had was chicken, and delicious, also the raw chicken, it had a seared grid on the outside but very raw inside.

Fugu, yeah that too, slightly disaapointing for me as in your head (at least in mine) it becomes bigger than what it is, sashimi.


----------



## parbaked

MarcelNL said:


> The funny bit was that I had decided NOT to eat ANY chicken/bird while in 'the east' that trip....we happened to walk around the part of town where many restaurants are and could not decide so we just picked one...without the plastic showcases in front simply because we were intrigued....
> Everything we had was chicken, and delicious, also the raw chicken, it had a seared grid on the outside but very raw inside.


Those type of restaurants are often associated with a farm that specially raises the chickens that can beaten raw.
We like a similar spot in Hakata, Fukushima.
Chicken sashimi (tataki really) on avocado 





Also raw egg for dipping your tsukune yakitori:




If they like you, you get a Kewpie smiley face...


----------



## ian

parbaked said:


> specially raises the chickens that can beaten raw.



i always beat my chicken raw.


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> i always beat my chicken raw.


I hear Stop & Shop chicken is also ok to eat raw...


----------



## LostHighway

parbaked said:


> I hear Stop & Shop chicken is also ok to eat raw...



"Gonna drive past the Stop & Shop with the radio on"


----------



## ian

parbaked said:


> I hear Stop & Shop chicken is also ok to eat raw...



Sweet! I’m going there tonight, I’ll pick some up.


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> Sweet! I’m going there tonight, I’ll pick some up.


Whoops just checked my notes..."ok to eat raw... *if you don't defrost it"*


----------



## adam92

My finally decision is 60x30, my head chef told me to buy bigger one, otherwise will regrets because we handling a lots of big fish. 

I mainly using fish on one side, vegetable on other side, if in home kitchen only can have one cutting board, can be use on raw meat, but make sure you wash really clean before using..


----------



## jacko9

adam92 said:


> My finally decision is 60x30, my head chef told me to buy bigger one, otherwise will regrets because we handling a lots of big fish.
> 
> I mainly using fish on one side, vegetable on other side, if in home kitchen only can have one cutting board, can be use on raw meat, but make sure you wash really clean before using..



The 30 x 60 Hasegawa Brown PE is a great sized board for home use - it is becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## josemartinlopez

adam92 said:


> My finally decision is 60x30, my head chef told me to buy bigger one, otherwise will regrets because we handling a lots of big fish.


Can you get any bigger than 50x30 or 60x30 for home use though? I thought the next bigger size is generally 1 meter long and that is quite unwieldy.


----------



## adam92

josemartinlopez said:


> Can you get any bigger than 50x30 or 60x30 for home use though? I thought the next bigger size is generally 1 meter long and that is quite unwieldy.


Yes you can get bigger board than 60x30, mtc got them, because i based in New Zealand, i get from china dealer, shipping much cheaper only cons is haved to wait. 

For home use i think 60x30 enough?


----------



## josemartinlopez

60x30 is more than enough. You can comforable use 270mm knives and dice vegetables into separate mounds on the same board. And if you use a light wood like hinoki, you can just lift the entire board and push vegetables into what you are cooking without having to scoop anything.

You can get good boards direct from Japan, not sure why you'd need to go through a China dealer to buy them from New Zealand.


----------



## adam92

josemartinlopez said:


> 60x30 is more than enough. You can comforable use 270mm knives and dice vegetables into separate mounds on the same board. And if you use a light wood like hinoki, you can just lift the entire board and push vegetables into what you are cooking without having to scoop anything.
> 
> You can get good boards direct from Japan, not sure why you'd need to go through a China dealer to buy them from New Zealand.


I contact hasegawa director before, he told me haved to buy from dealer around the world, James from Australia don't do overseas shipping, MTC shipping nearly cost x2 board price, so far i found dealer from china don't charges me crazy shipping fee.


----------



## josemartinlopez

SAL shipping helps if you can wait.


----------



## daveb

josemartinlopez said:


> 60x30 is more than enough. You can comforable use 270mm knives and dice vegetables into separate mounds on the same board. And if you use a light wood like hinoki, you can just lift the entire board and push vegetables into what you are cooking without having to scoop anything.



Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## josemartinlopez

One should always leave a little room for imagination.


----------



## adam92

daveb said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


Agree!


----------



## shouse

New 80x35cm brown. This will be the new main cutting board.


----------



## Chopper88

Are you sure, looks like yellow to me?

Edit: what article number did you buy?


----------



## MarcelNL

jacko9 said:


> The 30 x 60 Hasegawa Brown PE is a great sized board for home use - it is becoming one of my favorites.


I like the 60x30 better, 30x60 is so narrow.


sorry, could not help it


----------



## Corradobrit1

MowgFace said:


> View attachment 94269
> 
> I couldn’t decide between the two. So I didn’t.
> 
> Alongside two of my newest acquisitions. Munetoshi Honyaki 210, Dojo parer.


Have you had a chance to try both boards? I've been using the brown the last few days and am surprised how resilient it is to the abuse of sharp, hard JKnives. I still prefer the cutting experience on the end grain walnut but for 80% of the tasks the Hasegawa performs admirably.


----------



## shouse

Yea, I noticed that too when I posted the picture. Must be the lighting (3000k). It's browner in person.
18180


----------



## Barclid

shouse said:


> View attachment 94457
> 
> New 80x35cm brown. This will be the new main cutting board.





shouse said:


> Yea, I noticed that too when I posted the picture. Must be the lighting (3000k). It's browner in person.
> 18180


Not possible that that's the brown one.


----------



## shouse

Just to confirm, you're doubting it's a brown one? Do I need proof of life?


----------



## Corradobrit1

shouse said:


> Just to confirm, you're doubting it's a brown one? Do I need proof of life?


Whats the code number thats located along the edge of the board?


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Whats the code number thats located along the edge of the board?


6969


----------



## Luftmensch

For Hasegawa Polyethylene boards, the discussion of colour is an artefact of availability outside of Japan. In this thread, it is probably due to the 'brown' MTC Kitchen board?. If you look at the Hasegawa website, most boards are Polyethylene and a variety of colours are offered:






まな板シリーズ価格表 | 長谷川化学工業 株式会社


ハセガワのまな板シリーズの価格表です。




www.hasegawakagaku.co.jp





The rubber only comes in one colour.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> 6969


You can see that from S. Florida? Impressive indeed


----------



## MarcelNL

Corradobrit1 said:


> You can see that from S. Florida? Impressive indeed


That is what you get growing older, I can relate to becoming far sighted too but not like that


----------



## juice

panda said:


> 6969


nicenice #ImHiptoWhatTheKidsDo


----------



## shouse

I'll say it again. Yellow lights make non yellow things look....yellow.


----------



## ian

shouse said:


> I'll say it again. Yellow lights make non yellow things look....yellow.



Weird, why does it say “Hasegawa’s Commercial Grade // Soft Cutting Board, FSR Series” on your label, instead of “PE Cutting Board, Brown”? Maybe the lights in my room are too soft.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Weird, why does it say “Hasegawa’s Commercial Grade // Soft Cutting Board, FSR Series” on your label, instead of “PE Cutting Board, Brown”? Maybe the lights in my room are too soft.






Uh? I'm seeing "PE Cutting Board brown"


----------



## MowgFace

Corradobrit1 said:


> Have you had a chance to try both boards? I've been using the brown the last few days and am surprised how resilient it is to the abuse of sharp, hard JKnives. I still prefer the cutting experience on the end grain walnut but for 80% of the tasks the Hasegawa performs admirably.



Only very briefly so far. The yellow board is indeed softer, and you can feel it pretty immediately. All the reports of protein "grip" were accurate on my examples, and the yellow board was indeed the grippier of the two. I didnt have any issues with board bite on it either, but the knives that I used have spent some time away from the stones, and i am a home cook so volume is a factor i do not have to consider.

I also definitely prefer the experience on wood, but i agree on your ~80%. The one caveat i would include is that, I would NEVER pick up a plastic board for anything other than for protein use, or if my wood boards were dirty or in use. With these i could see myself foregoing grabbing the wood board for ease of use. 

Still haven't spent enough time with them but i have not yet felt like i should have gone bigger than 60cm x 30cm. They are a perfect size for me at home, so far.


----------



## Chopper88

Does anyone else also have the experience that you need to push harder on the knife with proteins on the yellow board, as opposed to a harder board? 

Somehow I end up with several cuts which aren't fully through, I think due to the texture of the board. It's a layer thinner than a tomato skin which remains attached, almost like a film.


----------



## ian

Fwiw, it’s kind of great that veg slides off the brown board so easily. I slid some minced garlic off and was shocked that there weren’t little bits left over.


----------



## Corradobrit1

MowgFace said:


> Only very briefly so far. The yellow board is indeed softer, and you can feel it pretty immediately. All the reports of protein "grip" were accurate on my examples, and the yellow board was indeed the grippier of the two. I didnt have any issues with board bite on it either, but the knives that I used have spent some time away from the stones, and i am a home cook so volume is a factor i do not have to consider.
> 
> I also definitely prefer the experience on wood, but i agree on your ~80%. The one caveat i would include is that, I would NEVER pick up a plastic board for anything other than for protein use, or if my wood boards were dirty or in use. With these i could see myself foregoing grabbing the wood board for ease of use.
> 
> Still haven't spent enough time with them but i have not yet felt like i should have gone bigger than 60cm x 30cm. They are a perfect size for me at home, so far.


The Hasegawa Brown gives me the ability to move produce around the kitchen and is far more amenable to cleanup. The walnut endgrain is big, thick and heavy and can't be moved to the sink, let alone put in the dishwasher. From a practicality point of view, the Hasegawa has earned its place in this home kitchen.


----------



## shouse

Corradobrit1 said:


> The Hasegawa Brown gives me the ability to move produce around the kitchen and is far more amenable to cleanup. The walnut endgrain is big, thick and heavy and can't be moved to the sink, let alone put in the dishwasher. From a practicality point of view, the Hasegawa has earned its place in this home kitchen.


I agree. My three biggest reasons for trying it was non-porous, weight, and simplicity. My wife is terrible about leaving things on the wood cutting board and I apparently procrastinated enough on board butter and mineral oil protection where the board has developed some smells. It's also heavy and raises the counter up 2" effectively. 
I find the board very light for the size and because of the size, it also doesn't slide. 
I also don't have to mess around with multiple boards for different purposes. I'm going to try everything on this board and see how it holds up. 
I'm not sure how it will hold up to any rock chopping, but there's 2 sides and if Its torn up in a few years, I'll just buy another. So maybe long-term durability still goes to thick end-grains.


----------



## Corradobrit1

The Hasegawa can be sanded if the surface gets chewed up. Might help to prolong its useful life.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Theoretically you can sand the surface and restore some grids by using the scraper. I have the scraper but haven’t tried it yet. It doesn’t feel like it will cut that well though.


----------



## adam92

Corradobrit1 said:


> The Hasegawa can be sanded if the surface gets chewed up. Might help to prolong its useful life.


I sanding my hi-soft cutting board to resurface as well, work fine for me


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

My initial impression is the brown hasegawa is a very well built PE board. But this PE material is indeed PE. The board feedback reminds of my oxo PE board but it’s significantly more refined (smoother denser tougher and more even).

It’s noticeably harder than the FSR hasegawa. Maybe slightly harder than Asahi as well.

No stain after carrots at all and it’s super easy to clean. Very impressive. A big advantage over FSR and Asahi.

It’s slippery. I tried carrots, cucumber, green onion, and beef. All of them feel more slippery than on FSR and Asahi. It might be too slippery for some use cases.

I tried push cut, pull cut, quick up down chop and rock chop. All very easy. No board bite at all. No resistance in push cut like on Asahi. Very nice. However, the board feedback is not as good as FSR IMHO. In quick chopping, the bounce back rubber feel on Asahi is also something I would prefer over on the brown board.

Overall, a very well built PE board. Light and super easy to clean. Stain-free and scratch-proof. Nice looking. Lack of board feedback. A bit slippery.


----------



## Ganymede

After reading many comments here, I am leaning toward purchasing a Hasegawa PE Brown for my home. Do any of you know if there are any health concerns about ingesting PE? (not about bacteria growth) I'm imagining that small particles get in your food over time.


----------



## daveb

Nice bookshelf zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## adam92

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> My initial impression is the brown hasegawa is a very well built PE board. But this PE material is indeed PE. The board feedback reminds of my oxo PE board but it’s significantly more refined (smoother denser tougher and more even).
> 
> It’s noticeably harder than the FSR hasegawa. Maybe slightly harder than Asahi as well.
> 
> No stain after carrots at all and it’s super easy to clean. Very impressive. A big advantage over FSR and Asahi.
> 
> It’s slippery. I tried carrots, cucumber, green onion, and beef. All of them feel more slippery than on FSR and Asahi. It might be too slippery for some use cases.
> 
> I tried push cut, pull cut, quick up down chop and rock chop. All very easy. No board bite at all. No resistance in push cut like on Asahi. Very nice. However, the board feedback is not as good as FSR IMHO. In quick chopping, the bounce back rubber feel on Asahi is also something I would prefer over on the brown board.
> 
> Overall, a very well built PE board. Light and super easy to clean. Stain-free and scratch-proof. Nice looking. Lack of board feedback. A bit slippery.
> 
> View attachment 96232
> 
> View attachment 96231


lucky i go over FSR as i hate slippery when cutting cucumber & others stuff.


----------



## labor of love

adam92 said:


> lucky i go over FSR as i hate slippery when cutting cucumber & others stuff.


Correct cucumbers are the worst thing to cut on hasegawa lol. But other than that I’m very happy with mine


----------



## McMan

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> My initial impression is the brown hasegawa is a very well built PE board. But this PE material is indeed PE. The board feedback reminds of my oxo PE board but it’s significantly more refined (smoother denser tougher and more even).
> 
> It’s noticeably harder than the FSR hasegawa. Maybe slightly harder than Asahi as well.
> 
> No stain after carrots at all and it’s super easy to clean. Very impressive. A big advantage over FSR and Asahi.
> 
> It’s slippery. I tried carrots, cucumber, green onion, and beef. All of them feel more slippery than on FSR and Asahi. It might be too slippery for some use cases.
> 
> I tried push cut, pull cut, quick up down chop and rock chop. All very easy. No board bite at all. No resistance in push cut like on Asahi. Very nice. However, the board feedback is not as good as FSR IMHO. In quick chopping, the bounce back rubber feel on Asahi is also something I would prefer over on the brown board.
> 
> Overall, a very well built PE board. Light and super easy to clean. Stain-free and scratch-proof. Nice looking. Lack of board feedback. A bit slippery.
> 
> View attachment 96232
> 
> View attachment 96231


I like that knife block a lot--elegant design. Where'd you get a hold of that, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

McMan said:


> I like that knife block a lot--elegant design. Where'd you get a hold of that, if you don't mind my asking.


I bought it from China. They can customize the dimensions so I made it taller and wider. 黑胡桃木刀架 [青螺工坊] 实木刀座 菜刀厨刀架 刀托 立式-淘宝网

I also saw others posting this one on Amazon.uk which looks very similar. Universal Knife Blocks Without Knives，Black Walnut Wooden Knife Block Only，Creativity Universal Knife Blocks Wood Knife Block，Empty Knife Block Multi-Card Slot ，Knife Holder Block Without Knives: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Mrchainsaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> I used my brown PE board this evening. Love it. I like the texture on the cutting surface that grips produce. Didn't stain or score even though I was using a freshly sharpened TF Denka. Most importantly little to no drag, which would have really bugged me. A little heavier than I was expecting (50x30) but that is beneficial for keeping it in one place on the granite countertop. All-in-all a really well designed and executed board IMO


Is the brown Hasegawa suitable for Rick style chopping as the yellow isn’t and I’m looking for a good “all around” board


----------



## Mrchainsaw

shouse said:


> I agree. My three biggest reasons for trying it was non-porous, weight, and simplicity. My wife is terrible about leaving things on the wood cutting board and I apparently procrastinated enough on board butter and mineral oil protection where the board has developed some smells. It's also heavy and raises the counter up 2" effectively.
> I find the board very light for the size and because of the size, it also doesn't slide.
> I also don't have to mess around with multiple boards for different purposes. I'm going to try everything on this board and see how it holds up.
> I'm not sure how it will hold up to any rock chopping, but there's 2 sides and if Its torn up in a few years, I'll just buy another. So maybe long-term durability still goes to thick end-grains.


How did the hasegawa brown hold up to rock chopping?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Mrchainsaw said:


> Is the brown Hasegawa suitable for Rick style chopping as the yellow isn’t and I’m looking for a good “all around” board


I'm not a chopper, more a push/pull cutter.


----------



## labor of love

Mrchainsaw said:


> How did the hasegawa brown hold up to rock chopping?


Yes. I’ve chopped hundreds of cilantro bunchs on mine.


----------



## DitmasPork

daveb said:


> Have you used Sani-Tuff? I've got a couple I'm not using. Corporate likes greens, yellows, reds, etc. Have one good one stashed.



I have both, use both. Sani-Tuff is much heavier, but very durable. I find with Hasegawa I'm more conscious on not gouging the board.


----------



## panda

stick with the soft board and use it to improve your technique to force you to not use too much force on the board.


----------



## Konig9402

Can someone give me a concrete example of a rock chop?
I just tried a rock chop along the lines of the following on my Hasegawa Yellow, and it worked just fine?


----------



## Konig9402

In case it helps anyone, here are my thoughts on the Hasegawa PE Brown vs Yellow: Help - Which Hasegawa board?


----------



## Mrchainsaw

Konig9402 said:


> In case it helps anyone, here are my thoughts on the Hasegawa PE Brown vs Yellow: Help - Which Hasegawa board?


Brilliant.


----------



## moderncooking

Thanks for a great review @Hz_zzzzzz,

I like the construction on the Hasagawa boards, but has anyone experienced any de-lamination of the layers?


----------



## jacko9

moderncooking said:


> Thanks for a great review @Hz_zzzzzz,
> 
> I like the construction on the Hasagawa boards, but has anyone experienced any de-lamination of the layers?


Not me - I have two of their boards and like "good plywood" construction, I wouldn't expect any.


----------

